# TUG saved me lots of dough!



## rangerbert (Oct 23, 2017)

Hey all,

TL;DR - We bought 400,000 Wyndham points for $58,000. We then found TUG, and immediately mailed a rescission letter.

Long version:
I recently went to two timeshare talks in Vegas. One for HGVC and one for Wyndham.

The HGVC one featured the Elara. They took us to the 54th floor, which was setup as a 3 bedroom. It was gorgeous. It had a "nook" that stuck out, giving 270+ degree views of Vegas. Everything was updated and very clean. The salesperson was relatively new and was not very good. She was very nice, and didn't pressure us at all. But she couldn't answer most of our questions (especially regarding fee's and trading to different locations). Even though I am a long time Hilton honors member, and the synergy between the two was alluring to me, we ended up declining their offers. The initial offer was 8,400 points for $57,490 (MF was $1350). When we balked, they came back with 8,400 points every other year for $37,370 (with a free 8,400 point incentive we could use the second year). For our time, we got a free 3 night stay in a 1 bedroom at Hilton Grand Vacations on the Boulevard (only paid taxes), plus a $200 rebate certificate we can use at any Hilton hotel in the US (in the next 12 months).

The Wyndham talk featured the Wyndham Grand Desert. It was on one of the top floors ... maybe 24 or 26 (can't remember for sure). It was a 4 bedroom. It was not as nice as the Elara room we saw, but it was still pretty nice. I'd rate the Elara at 5 stars, and this Wyndham at 3.5 to 4 stars. Either way, the Wyndham room was huge. 4 bedrooms, 3 bathrooms. It was very clean, and relatively updated ... but still had a little bit of an "old" feel to it. For out talk, we were rewarded with free breakfast, and $150 in pre-paid amex cards. Our salesman was actually really awesome. He never pressured us once. He took his time, and answered all our questions (maybe not truthfully, not sure). At very first they set us up by saying the points were about $.25 per 1,000. Based on our needs and desire, I estimated I would want 400,000 points to cover our vacations  (plus I liked the idea of being a VIP member). So I figured it would be in the $100,000 range. Ouch. When they finally came out with some actual numbers, I was pleasantly surprised with an offer of 400,000 points for $58,000, plus 600,000 bonus points, and 2 years of VIP Platinum status. They also threw 2 free weeks of RCI on top of it all. The MF's were quoted at $2,400 (annually) IIRC. This was more than we wanted to spend, but for some inexpiable reason, we caved.

We flew out of Vegas on a red-eye after 6-ish hours buying into Wyndham. We were racked with doubt and fear. We kept asking ourselves if we did the right thing? So, I turned to google and started reading. Eventually I stumbled on TUG. I read lots of other people going through the same thing. I new in short order that I needed to get my rescission letter sent out with registered mail ASAP. I sent it this afternoon, less than 48 hours after purchase.

We still want to be TS owners (I think). I have a lot of reading and learning to do now. It's really daunting, as there is so much information here, that I don't know where to start. I don't even know which resort I want to buy into. I do however know, that I don't want to buy from a developer .

I'd be happy for suggestions on where to start?

Thanks TUG, and be sure to add this one to the list of money TUG has saved!


----------



## WinniWoman (Oct 23, 2017)

Congratulations on saving a ton of money! Others will chime in but I think first you need to read a lot and study the threads on this forum. I also think you should rent for a while to get a better idea of what you might like to own- if it is even a good idea for you to own. There is a survey that you should start with. Fill it in and post it and the TUG experts will respond to it. Here is the link:

https://www.tugbbs.com/forums/index.php?threads/what-to-buy-questions-for-newbies.208742/


----------



## DaveNV (Oct 23, 2017)

rangerbert said:


> Hey all,
> 
> TL;DR - We bought 400,000 Wyndham points for $58,000. We then found TUG, and immediately mailed a rescission letter.
> 
> Thanks TUG, and be sure to add this one to the list of money TUG has saved!



Make absolutely certain you follow the rescission instructions TO THE LETTER. It would be terrible to think you'd done things right, only to have them claim you didn't.

If you did, and all is well, congratulations on saving a ton of money!  Have a seat and read more on Tug.  The answers are here, people are friendly, and there is lots of help here.  Take your time, figure out what sort of timeshare you want to own, and then be careful to buy exactly what you need.  It is very, very easy to get into one (as you recently learned), but is often much harder to get out of one.

Good luck!

Dave


----------



## TUGBrian (Oct 23, 2017)

holy moly, 58k in savings is incredible!

so very happy you found us in time!


----------



## Panina (Oct 23, 2017)

Welcome to TUG.  Once again, I am thrilled TUG was found in time to save you all that money.


----------



## vacationtime1 (Oct 23, 2017)

Here is a way to get some feedback on what timeshares may work for you:

https://tugbbs.com/forums/index.php?threads/what-to-buy-questions-for-newbies.208742/

I would add to this my suggestion that you rent a couple of times before buying anything, even resale.  There is nothing like direct experience staying at a couple (or a few) resorts to focus you on what is important to you, what you like, and what is fluff for which you don't want to pay extra.


----------



## TUGBrian (Oct 23, 2017)

and be sure to leave a review of TUG on google!

http://sable.madmimi.com/c/30708?id=4253212.24146.1.b4f8f393d5295b32838f55d923e688b8


----------



## LannyPC (Oct 24, 2017)

rangerbert said:


> This was more than we wanted to spend, but for some inexpiable reason, we caved.
> 
> I have a lot of reading and learning to do now. It's really daunting, as there is so much information here, that I don't know where to start.



Don't fret it out that you caved.  It has happened to a lot of people and will continue to happen.  It's a long story that gets discussed here a lot as to why people cave.  Nonetheless, you found TUG in time to save you a bundle.

And as for "[having] a lot of reading and learning to do now", yes, probably about six months worth.  Take your time.  There will be many deals out there (including freebies) a year or longer down the road.  You might even conclude after your careful research that ownership is not for you.  But whatever you decide, take your time and do not rush into anything.


----------



## pedro47 (Oct 24, 2017)

Wow! You saved a lot of money. Thanks for reading this website. Now pass the name of TUG on to others and enjoy many happy timeshare vacations.


----------



## vacationhopeful (Oct 24, 2017)

Generally the Wyndham resorts are decent .. 3.5 star for most on the average. There is a LOT of locations but lots of owners, too. Learn the booking rules as those who PLAN and BOOK early, generally do better on getting the vacations THEY want.

VIP is nice .... but IF you are a "PLAN" 10 months family, you will do JUST AS WELL for getting the vacation you want.

IF you are a last minute bargain *hunter*, VIP is better for the "I must OWN my reservation". But if a true bargaining person, develop a business relationship with a mega-renter or two .... getting their discount while NOT tying up a giving up YOUR cash to a NON-LIQUID and NON-APPRECIATING dud piece of paper.

Wyndham is NOT YOUR FRIEND ... they are a LARGE corporate entity who technically rewards its shareholders first, largely rewards its corporate management SECOND and then, figures out HOW to get MORE money from its timeshare owners. The "Assets Light" business plan should be clearly understood ... leaseholders for xyz number of years ... does bring MORE inventory online faster.  

BUT ... those SOLD points will require constant 'replensement' as the leasehold properties come up for renewal. Yes, many people LIKE leased cars ... BUT timeshare owners would be picking up the COST of every renewal or POOR planning could become an expensive 'club' membership.


----------



## rangerbert (Nov 9, 2017)

Update (for future rescinders to help understand the timelines):

Saturday October 21st - I purchased the timeshare.
Monday October 23rd - I mailed the rescission letter via registered mail.
Monday Oct 30th -  I got a call from Wyndham congratulating me on my timeshare purchase, and asking when I wanted to book my first trip. This made me nervous.
Wednesday November 1st - I got a rescission confirmation letter from Wyndham (yay!)
Friday November 3rd - All of my money was refunded
During the purchase, I received 2 fire tablets (I had my 2 little girls with me). I did not send them back. I figured if I had been given a physical stack of books, they probably would not have wanted those back. I decided I'd just hang on to them, and send them back if they asked. So far they have not asked. I would think at this point the rescission is 100% complete now. The letter was quite terse:

_We have completed your request to rescind the above-referenced contract. We regret that you have
decided not to purchase with Wyndham Vacation Resorts at this time.
Any payments made have been refunded in the same manner in which they were paid.
Should you require further assistance, please contact us at 1-888-739-4016, Mon-Fri 8 a.m.-8 p.m., Sat-Sun 9 a.m.-6 p.m. ET
Sincerely, Wyndham Vacation Resorts, Inc._​
So, at this point, I think the 2 tablets are mine to keep. I also received 2 free RCI weeks as part of the deal. There was no mention of that. I assume that those have been forfeited, but I will have to check. I will update when I figure out if the 2 weeks are still mine or not.

Thanks everyone for all the great info and people here!


----------



## VacationForever (Nov 9, 2017)

TUGBrian said:


> and be sure to leave a review of TUG on google!
> 
> http://sable.madmimi.com/c/30708?id=4253212.24146.1.b4f8f393d5295b32838f55d923e688b8


Dang, is this new?  I just gave TUG 5 stars.


----------



## TUGBrian (Nov 9, 2017)

while folks have technically always been able to review TUG on google, its certainly not all that intuitive to get to the review page!

so now having a direct link makes it much easier!

Thanks!


----------



## VacationForever (Nov 9, 2017)

rangerbert said:


> Update (for future rescinders to help understand the timelines):
> 
> Saturday October 21st - I purchased the timeshare.
> Monday October 23rd - I mailed the rescission letter via registered mail.
> ...



If it were me, I would mail the tablets back.  You won't get the 2 free RCI weeks since you rescinded.  Congrats on saving yourself a chunk of money!  Stick around, you never know which timeshare system you will end up wanting to own, or systems.  Many of us own more than 1 system.


----------



## LoMi (Nov 20, 2017)

rangerbert said:


> Update (for future rescinders to help understand the timelines):
> 
> Saturday October 21st - I purchased the timeshare.
> Monday October 23rd - I mailed the rescission letter via registered mail.
> ...



We just bought Wyndham yesterday and stumbled on this site and your thread today. We are definitely mailing rescind letter tomorrow morning. We received a tablet also. I was wondering what to do with it and where to send it back. Did you end up keeping yours?


----------



## rangerbert (Nov 20, 2017)

Glad you were able to save yourself some money. I did not return the tablets. I had for a few reasons for this:

I did not know where to send them.
I reasoned that if I had been given a stack of paper books (which is what you used to get) they would not want those back.
A new equivalent tablet from Amazon is only about $50.
If they wanted them they would ask for them and provide me with an address to send them to.
It's been a few weeks now since the rescission was accepted, and I have not heard anything from Wyndham at all. I will be shocked if I ever do. For such a big company it's not worth it for them to go chasing down a $50 tablet. It's certainly cheaper for them to write it off as a loss. It may even just be built into the marketing budget for those events ... I'd have to think they expect a certain percentage of rescissions.

Congratulations on saving yourself some money!


----------



## LannyPC (Nov 20, 2017)

rangerbert said:


> For such a big company it's not worth it for them to go chasing down a $50 tablet. It's certainly cheaper for them to write it off as a loss.



While that may be true, what Wyndham (or any other TS company) might do is deduct the value of the tablet from the returned deposit.  It's been reported that these TS companies can legally do this.  And they might value the tablet at far greater than $50.

The address where to send the tablet back is probably with the rescission instructions.


----------



## OLDEMAN (Nov 20, 2017)

_Post deleted--advertising is not allowed in this discussion forum, but you may post details of a timeshare you wish to give away in the Bargain Deals forum or place an ad in the TUG Marketplace._


----------



## gdstuart (Nov 25, 2017)

rangerbert, congratulations on finding TUG just in the nick of time!

I love to relate the story of our trip to Cancun a few years back.  Being seasoned timeshare owners, we know enough to never buy retail, but occasionally I convince my wife to accompany me if the premiums are rich, and also to find out what the particular deal is this time.  After enduring a very high-pressure presentation at a resort I won't name, and continually rejecting the offers, the sales manager finally strolled over and started the upside-down writing exercise all over again, but his figures were totally untruthful, so we simply told him so and left the room and gathered up our free vouchers for pool time and dinner.

While relaxing at their vast pool (free for the afternoon) and awaiting our free dinner, we overheard some folks from North Dakota talking about the purchase of several weeks they had just made.  When I introduced myself and asked what they bought, they all looked at each other and replied to me, "We really don't know!"  They honestly could not explain it to me, so I offered the TUG website to them.  I only hope they followed up with TUG.

Follow the advice of others here in the forum.  Find a program and location you like and maybe you'll luck out on a discounted week in the resale section.  I bought a week in San Francisco, right at Fisherman's Wharf, for $1 a few years back.  Now that my son and daughter-in-law have moved there, we enjoy each Christmas week with them without having to bunk in with them in their small condo or stay in a hotel.  This year we're going to continue on to Hawaii for an extra week.

Enjoy TUG and hopefully you'll find a rewarding deal here.  At least you'll get the straight scoop on the timesharing industry.


----------



## jerrybev (Nov 26, 2017)

vacationhopeful said:


> Generally the Wyndham resorts are decent .. 3.5 star for most on the average. There is a LOT of locations but lots of owners, too. Learn the booking rules as those who PLAN and BOOK early, generally do better on getting the vacations THEY want.
> 
> VIP is nice .... but IF you are a "PLAN" 10 months family, you will do JUST AS WELL for getting the vacation you want.
> 
> ...



hi,
i do not understand thi part of your message.  could you help me please?  thankyou:

"The "Assets Light" business plan should be clearly understood ... leaseholders for xyz number of years ... does bring MORE inventory online faster. 

BUT ... those SOLD points will require constant 'replensement' as the leasehold properties come up for renewal. Yes, many people LIKE leased cars ... BUT timeshare owners would be picking up the COST of every renewal or POOR planning could become an expensive 'club' membership.[/QUOTE]"
jerry whitfield


----------



## WalnutBaron (Nov 26, 2017)

gdstuart said:


> rangerbert, congratulations on finding TUG just in the nick of time!
> 
> I love to relate the story of our trip to Cancun a few years back.  Being seasoned timeshare owners, we know enough to never buy retail, but occasionally I convince my wife to accompany me if the premiums are rich, and also to find out what the particular deal is this time.  After enduring a very high-pressure presentation at a resort I won't name, and continually rejecting the offers, the sales manager finally strolled over and started the upside-down writing exercise all over again, but his figures were totally untruthful, so we simply told him so and left the room and gathered up our free vouchers for pool time and dinner.
> 
> ...


It's sad but true that too many people buy timeshare property at figures typically in the multiple five figures and have no idea what they bought, how much it will cost, and whether it will be worth anything when they decide to sell. TUG is, indeed, a tremendous resource. Thanks for sharing your story.


----------



## Cozumel Duo (Nov 28, 2017)

LannyPC said:


> While that may be true, what Wyndham (or any other TS company) might do is deduct the value of the tablet from the returned deposit.  It's been reported that these TS companies can legally do this.  And they might value the tablet at far greater than $50.
> 
> The address where to send the tablet back is probably with the rescission instructions.



If it's the Fire HD 7, retail value is $49.99. Unless you bought it on Cyber Monday, then it was $29.99


----------

